# Excel Ausdruck bei Zeilenumbruch verschoben



## Matschlag (9. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bei meiner Excel Tabelle habe ich Zellen mit Zeilenumbruch. Die Spaltenbreite ist manchmal genau so breit wie der eingegebene Text. In der Bildschirmansicht wird der Text ganzheitlich angezeigt. Im Ausdruck schneidet es Teile vom Text ab. Habe den Ausdruck mit mehreren Druckern probiert (auch PDF) und hatte immer das gleiche Problem. Somit gehe ich davon aus das es nicht am Druckertreiber liegt. 

Eine weitere Vermutung von mir war dass es an unserer Schriftart liegt, die nicht zum Office Standard gehört. Das Problem tritt jedoch auch mit Arial auf. Siehe dazu auch die beigefügte Testdatei 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Zeilenumbruch.zip


Kennt jemand von Euch eine Lösung, außer die Spalte manuell breiter zu machen. Es sollte automisch funktionieren (auch VBA Code möglich, die User aktivieren Makros), da die Excel Tabelle von eher unerfahrenen Usern befüllt wird.

Vielen Dank vorab für Euren Input!

Matthias


----------



## nimenn (9. September 2009)

Hallo,

also dein Beispiel funktioniert bei mir im Ausdruck auch wie gewünscht,
d.h. das "E" wird vollständig dargestellt.

Allerdings muß ich zugeben, daß ich Excel 2007 verwendet habe, 2003 ist
gerade nicht verfügbar.

Kann es sein, daß Du beim Drucken irgendwelche minimalen Ränder 
unterschreitest oder standardmäßig eine automatische Skalierung verwendest?

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Matschlag (9. September 2009)

Hallo Nils,

Ich habe das Problem sowohl in 2003 als auch 2007. (Auch bei anderen Notebooks). Wird bei Dir nur das "E" angedruckt oder auch "a b c d "? Bei mir wird nur "E" angedruckt. Siehe Screenshot 



Wie Du auch am Screenshoot sehen kannst, habe ich die Standardeinstellung der Ränder belassen. Beim Erstellen der Testdatei habe ich die Spaltenbreite schrittweise reduziert bis am Bildschirm das "E" verschwunden ist. Dann habe ich um ein Pixel die Breite erweitert, sodass das "E" wieder angezeigt wird. Vielleicht kannst Du so das Problem bei Dir rekonstruieren.

Matthias


----------



## nimenn (9. September 2009)

Hallo Matthias,

tut mir leid, habe es jetzt mal spaßeshalber auf zwei verschiedenen Druckern getestet und es funktioniert einwandfrei, siehe Anhang.

Auch bei mir benötigt es genau 63 Pixel.

Richtig gute Ansätze habe ich keine, vielleicht mal folgendes:
a) Excel mit der Befehlszeilenoption /s starten (Start => Ausführen, oder mittels Verknüpfung)

b) Überprüfen welche Makros bei Euch so laufen.

Sorry
Nils


----------



## Matschlag (9. September 2009)

Hallo Nils,

Vielen Dank. Es ist schon hilfreich zu wissen dass bei Dir dieses Problem nicht auftritt. Da es sehr wahrscheinlich kein Excel Problem ist werde ich unsere Admins um Rat fragen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------

